# urgent help!



## lil me (Oct 14, 2010)

Can any one put me in touch with a rescue centre who will take my injured wood pigeon?
Ive got him/her an indoor dog cage, he looks so well but still has not grown flight feathers on one side. I was able to look at him about 5 mins ago, his wing is still blood stained and part of his wing is missing, so I Dont think his flight feathers will grow back 

I would keep him but ive been staying temporary on a holiday park, it closes for winter and I cannot take him/her with me, I do not want him/her killed!!

Can any one help, im in Wakefield 

Thank you


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Why will people NOT put their location? BUT ask for help?
Wakefield???? Where? TEXAS?-Africa?


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I just google your area, and it looks like is West Yorkshire UK?? we have some people that can help you, but please let us know if is the right area or is another Wakefield? 

And thank you by the way for helping this little angel, this is the right place to find help for pigeons, please keep in touch, I'll email someone right now.

Ivette


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my guess is the UK... they have more woodies there.......


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I haven't found much in your area but here are a couple that you can try, please let me know how you get along, I will search further if necessary. 

South Yorkshire Animal Rescue
South Road
Sheffield
South Yorkshire
England
S6 3TD
01142349656

Selby Animal Sanctuary,
Scalm Lane,
Hambleton, 
Selby. O8 9HZ
Tele: (01757) 228216


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Cynthia, I was just sending you an email!!!

Ivette


----------



## lil me (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for your help and replies...

SKY tx how blinkin abrupt and rude of you! I am new, I did not know the site was world wide, I have not had time to view as I have to find some where to live with 2 children, 1 dog and 4 cats by December, this is not any fault of my own, while trying to do this I have done the best I can to help this poor bird.

If you have not got any thing nice to say, keep it to your self!

I am new to the area, I am in Wakefield, West Yorkshire, England


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry lil me-but 'blinkin is spelled "*&^%$*&?*".


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Sorry lil me-but 'blinkin is spelled "*&^%$*&?*".


Maybe in america it is, but we use the ENGLISH language 

How nice to see a "Newbie" givin you some back


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just for the record, lil me has only posted on this forum 4 times and it was quite clear in her first thread that she is in Yorkshire UK.

lil me, I hope you are able to find somewhere to live soon and that it is somewhere pleasant!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

"LAUGHING"--I enjoy typing something for Members to reply to.--Keeps the site active.
Us 74 y/o's have nothing " better " to do with our time.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sky tx said:


> "LAUGHING"--I enjoy typing something for Members to reply to.--Keeps the site active.
> Us 74 y/o's have nothing " better " to do with our time.


You, ol' 74, are old enough and long enough on Pigeon Talk to find something more useful to do than picking at people who just come here for help, so shut it


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeed.....



sky tx said:


> Why will people NOT put their location? BUT ask for help?
> Wakefield???? Where? TEXAS?-Africa?


Gosh....are there Wood Pigeons in N. America ? 

(A clue might be the Title of this subforum).

Hmmm......


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

lil me said:


> Thank you for your help and replies...
> 
> SKY tx how blinkin abrupt and rude of you! I am new, I did not know the site was world wide, I have not had time to view as I have to find some where to live with 2 children, 1 dog and 4 cats by December, this is not any fault of my own, while trying to do this I have done the best I can to help this poor bird.
> 
> ...


Good for you lil me.!He just likes to wind people up from time to time,well all the time actually.
Well done for trying to help this bird.
Plenty of pigeon people in your part of the country, hope you find help.


----------



## lil me (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you.

It doesn't matter where you go, you will always find some one who has nothing better to do than moan and try and put some one down, those people are not happy with their own lives and do not stop to think what is happening in any one else's.

This forum, I thought was to get help for pigeons, and not to antagonise any one that tries to get help and advice! It really could put some one off and so the bird would suffer.

I do not want to join in on any thing more, it just gives the wrong attention to the one who seeks it.

Thank you every one else for your support


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't let a few fools put you off of the Forum...it's a great place and there are some wonderful UK members here.

The bird definitely needs a permanent home and yes, a wildcare facility would definitely kill him/her in the blink of an eye.

One thing which might help would be to know whether or not you have the ability to transport your lil' pal a few hours or so out of Wakefield. It might expand your possibilities.....


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> One thing which might help would be to know whether or not you have the ability to transport your lil' pal a few hours or so out of Wakefield. It might expand your possibilities


It sure would, "a few hours" would cover nearly anywhere as far north as Scotland, south to London, East to the North Sea & West to the Irish Sea LOL


----------

